# Exchange server 2007 mailbox lost email issues



## chucky81 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a user whos Mailbox was exceeding the mailbox limit that I set on the exchange server which meant the user could no longer receive incoming email to outlook. Once I archived most of the emails the user was able to receive email for that point in time which was midday but the emails that were sent to her in the morning have not been coming through to outlook I have done a search in exchange for email for that user and there show that under that account she should have email showing up in outlook for the morning time.
Does anyone know how or if at all I can resend the morning email to the users mailbox? Or how I can get the morning email to appear in the outlook inbox?
Any help or suggestion would be greatly appreciated


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I'm pretty sure the messages would have been returned to the sender with a mailbox full error which means they would have never made it into the exchange mailbox so they are gone.


----------

